

Credit rating agencies braced for US downgrade amid political stalemate - ericd
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2011/jul/18/us-debt-downgrade-standard-and-poors

======
ericd
Not strictly hacker news, but the implications of this are potentially large
enough to affect nearly everyone.

~~~
rdl
I'm curious how this would specifically affect startups, VC investment as an
asset class, etc. All the uncertainty in the short term would be bad for
financings I think, but in the long run would it affect VC LPs being willing
to meet capital calls? Would it affect the M&A market (sometimes financed by
debt, but not so much anymore) or IPO market?

